# 29 Biocube



## rookie (Dec 17, 2009)

i have been looking and he biocubes really caught my eye. i need advice from anyone. the only thing i didnt like was the wet/dry. could i take all the filter media out and maybe add some live rock? i didnt like that the wet dry purposely put nitrates in the water. i saw you could purchase the protien skimmer ti fit right in. NEED ADVICE!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This exact topic just ran a long thread last month. Here is the link:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...m/trying-my-luck-saltwater-world-32544/page2/


----------



## rookie (Dec 17, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> This exact topic just ran a long thread last month. Here is the link:
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...m/trying-my-luck-saltwater-world-32544/page2/


thanks pasfur!


----------



## chrlesdikkenson (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes that's a good discussion. Really helps a lot to get the clear view. Thanks for the quick helpful link.


----------

